# First show of the season



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids first show was Saturday. It was a dept. of agriculture show put on by the state, for market wethers & commercial does.
I think there were around 200 goats entered, I know there were several.

They did oldest to youngest in showmanship. There were 21 kids in my daughters showmanship class I believe 15-17yo's. She was one of the smallest kids in that class lol
Showmanship is usually a big struggle for her, but she finished 11th out of 21! I thought she did very well!

There were about 12-14 kids in my son's class <12-13yo>, and he finished 2nd! The judge told him the only reason she didn't place him first is because his wether was putting his back legs out too far. Which is a shame, because he doesn't do that at home. he was totally showing off for the judge :laugh:

My youngest is in Novice, so they didn't really line those kids up in a finishing order. She has a lot of work to do with her goat still, but she had a lot of fun & they did really well for their first show of the year 

My daughters wether is 1/7/14 and weighs 78lbs.
My son's wether is 1/14/14 and weighs 82lbs.
My youngest daughters wether is 2/18/14 and weighs 57lbs.

Oldest 2 were in the same weight class, and my daughter's wether finished 4th and son's finished 5th out of about 12-14 wethers, so we're happy with how they finished. Last year I think their wethers both finished 8th in separate classes.

My daughter in showmanship with her wether, Sport.


















My son and his wether, Elvis



























My son said Elvis was bracing so hard that he thought Elvis would knock him down lol At home the kids work with them in the grass, so we'll start working on the driveway with bracing, try to get him to relax a little and not push so hard. But he really doesn't do that stretching out thing at home. Silly boy! 


















My youngest daughter and her wether, Thunder. 













































Market class



























Getting ready for the show to start 









The kids have another market show next Tuesday an hour away, and it will be a sleepover event, go Mon evening, as the show starts so early on Tues morning. Not 100% sure we are able to go to that one just yet.
A week from Saturday they start showing all of their goats, so they are excited about that  <they have 2 bucks, and 4 does they are showing along with the 3 wethers>


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats!! I hope they do well at their next shows, too!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats  They sure do look like they are having fun ! 
The sleepover should be interesting , lol. Bunking with the goats :ROFL:
Great pictures Candice , thanks for sharing them


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone  
My son is getting Elvis to brace 'normally' after his high horse performance lol But I told my son not to be discouraged if he digs in again, it just shows he's totally into it 

I'm hoping the truck is fixed before the sleepover trip! We've been having issues <posted in chat section>, vibrating in the rear end. Hoping it's something along the lines of the U-Joint or Carrier bearing, nothing more serious! Hubby wants me to wait and take it to his buddy on Monday morning, so we'll see what happens.
If they can't make it for the sleepover/show on Tues, then there is a county fair we plan to go to on Wed that is for market goats and fullblood/% boer does, so they are excited to get to show most of their goats, all except the 2 young bucks.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I like thunder! He has nice look to him. Congrats on doing well! James just needs to be consistent with Elvis' foot placement... I have the same problem with my wether. He's super long and stretches out a lot! Way more than he needs too!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Dani! I've been trying to help him, and he did well yesterday, I just hope Elvis doesn't get carried away again lol He is a long, tall boy too, so I think that is one reason he tends to do that.
You'd love Thunder, he is as sweet as he is cute! I love the look of him too, and he's pretty nice for his young first timer mama


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He's filled out nicely for his size. He's got the fill I like to look for in young wethers. He looks like a sweet heart too!


----------



## MillerShowing (Jun 9, 2014)

What feed do you guys use? Those goats look nice


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------

